# Whats up new,here running,test e cycle



## teejey (Feb 20, 2018)

Just wanted to say whats up, finally decided to,join a couple of these forums since I end up reading threads while doing my research I figured I,may as well. A little about myself im 32 just running test e at the moment, To see how my body handled it and all I can say is I'm loving it. Gains are coming libido is back, I wont completely dive,into my medical history but trt will probably be in my future. Prior to trying any peds I started to fall in love,with the diet and training lifestyle   lifting heavy things pulled me outta a dark place a few years ago. Looking forward to,learning from all of you who've been grinding for a he'll of alot longer than me. 

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome and how much you running and what you running test with? I myself just completed a 13 week test C cycle at 600mg EW. Got great results from it.


----------



## teejey (Feb 20, 2018)

MindlessWork said:


> Welcome and how much you running and what you running test with? I myself just completed a 13 week test C cycle at 600mg EW. Got great results from it.


Just 300 mg a week wanted to stay conservative with my first cycle. 150 mg tues. And Friday. And exemestane. Feeling pretty good. 

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 20, 2018)

teejey said:


> Just 300 mg a week wanted to stay conservative with my first cycle. 150 mg tues. And Friday. And exemestane. Feeling pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk



300mg per week seems rather low...500mg is usually the sweet spot for a first cycle. Also have you been checked for low T when you were "natty"?


----------



## teejey (Feb 20, 2018)

MindlessWork said:


> 300mg per week seems rather low...500mg is usually the sweet spot for a first cycle. Also have you been checked for low T when you were "natty"?


Ya low end for my age but doc said,its,within normal range. Ive had low t symptoms for a few years, libido practically disappeared tired miserable etc.   I know 500mg ew is the standard start but right now 300 is working for me, I may increase to 500 in a few weeks and,finish off the cycle, I really wanted to see how I felt with any sides with estro etc.  Next cycle ill prob front load and maybe add proviron, haven't decided yet. 


Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 20, 2018)

teejey said:


> Ya low end for my age but doc said,its,within normal range. Ive had low t symptoms for a few years, libido practically disappeared tired miserable etc.   I know 500mg ew is the standard start but right now 300 is working for me, I may increase to 500 in a few weeks and,finish off the cycle, I really wanted to see how I felt with any sides with estro etc.  Next cycle ill prob front load and maybe add proviron, haven't decided yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk



A great idea to add proviron...a great thing to add to a cycle. It acts like a very weak AI (even though it is not an AI).


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## botamico (Feb 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 27, 2018)

Welcome to the dark side , do not pull a Chris Benoit


----------



## teejey (Feb 28, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Welcome to the dark side , do not pull a Chris Benoit


Lol ok

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

hi


----------



## Bigbwoy (Apr 14, 2018)

What brand of test you used?


----------



## teejey (Apr 14, 2018)

Bigbwoy said:


> What brand of test you used?


Non board source.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## aenergy (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome, let me know if you need any help
https://anabolicenergy.me/


----------

